# Isuzu cabover plow mount question



## greenguy08 (Aug 18, 2009)

Anyone have pics of their plow mount setup on an Isuzu NPR or GMC W4? I'm planning on putting an older Western on mine, and am having trouble visualizing the actual mount to the frame. Customizing and fabricating are no problem. Thanks guys.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

We have an NPR & W5 both have blizzard plows on them believe me you will have to fab the vertical mounts but buy the actual mount for the plow and you will have to either shorten it but more than likely have to lengthen the mount because the cabover frames are around 39" outside to outside if you need more help pm me your number


----------

